# acetic acid fumigation for storage of wet comb



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?317027-Storing-drawn-comb

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330175-Wax-moths!

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?310557-Acetic-acid-fumigation-Why-80-instead-of-100

Food grade acetic acid seems to be the same price.

I don't cut it with water anymore it's just another step. Let the bees clean out any left over honey first. I use 1/2 cup for about 5-6 deeps, a soaked rag on the top bars of the top box, tape the seams with painters tape (shrink wrap will work too). Leave them for as long as you want. Any metal that is not covered in wax or propolis will have a little surface rust. Make sure to use a mask for organic acids, gloves and eye protection. Don't store the stacked boxes in your house the vapors will slowly leach out for a year.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Great!  By shrink-wrap, is that the stuff that movers use to wrap boxes together?


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

I see from a linked thread, that yes the wrap that movers use... Also where do you get your 80% acetic acid? Clearly not Amazon. (I just checked)


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I get mine on ebay. 5 gal pail of 95% acetic if my memory is correct. Haven't had to order any for a couple of years.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow. http://www.safety.vanderbilt.edu/msds/products/glacialaceticacid.pdf 
I found glacial acetic acid on ebay, but after reading the msds for it, well I think I need to find a source of 80% or something rather a bit safer. Ha.


----------



## Fristm (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you all for this thread. I just purchased 99.9% glacial acetic acid from ebay. I'll cut it to 80% as I'll store in my barn/shop. But this looks like a much better solution (no pun intended) than using moth crystals. Thanks. (it was $49 with shipping for a gallon).


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Going to try acetic acid on my wet supers. i have about 150 medium supers some dark comb some with pollen. I usually put back on hives but high mite counts changed plans. Camero 7 do you spray all supers on top bars or just top of stack? Flower painter 1 soaked rag on top of 10 med supers, is that enough? i plan on putting back on hives in a month when i move them to cotton. i need to protection from hive beetles and wax moths.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure how much to use on wet supers, have not tried. I would not do recommend it. 

Do an experiment first, lot of differently variables than with dry comb. Are your boxes 100% sealed? If not the vapor will dissipate then the scent of honey will be left to attract beetles, moths and ants. You will need a dose strong enough to last a month. 1/2 cup per four med boxes might be a place to start.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Can I ask why you guys don't use BT which is cheap effective and non hazardous to your health? J


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Several reason; BT only works on moths. Beetles seem to be worse. Does not work on pollen in the cells. Also have doubts it works on wet supers. Expiration date of two years at best, there is a lot on the market that is long past expiration date. The only size available will expire long before I could use even 1/5 the package. 

Acetic acid; Indefinite shelf life. Kills moths, beetles, ants... Seems to keep mice out too. Kills most bee diseases. Food grade. Available in multiple sizes. Cheaper than BT per year in the quantity I use.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation flower. I assumed there had to be some reason I didn't know how many. J


----------

